# 15 and driving a Mercedes?



## k4sHmuNn1 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just got my temps after a vigorous studying of the DMV handbook. My parents bought me my first car and i didn't even ask them too. The car they bought me is a lime green Mercedes Kompressor. Junior year in high school is when ill get my license and start driving it to school. My real question is that does it make me seem like a jerk to have a Mercedes sports car in the midst of all the fords and dodge's that other kids have? I mean I know that Mercedes is a "rich mans" car but im not the type who would show it off. I just want to know the opinions of other people because I really don't want to seem like a jerk.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 25, 2009)

Honestly yes. I'd think you were spoiled. Im 16. and im getting a hand-me down. But its a Nissan so they're great.


----------



## NightKry (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that's bloody lucky. When I get my license apparently I'm getting a 10 year old (though barely used, so they say) 4Runner. =P


----------



## iritegood (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## jefffisher (Apr 25, 2009)

honestly ask for a crappier car there's like a 95% chance you will wreck your first car atleast a little bit


----------



## aslacker55 (Apr 25, 2009)

You won't be a jerk, if people call you a show-off or a jerk, then they're just being haters. F them and enjoy your life, it's not your fault you were born in a wealthy family.


----------



## da_head (Apr 25, 2009)

o poor u, u don't wanna show of ur benz in front of ur friends other CARS. be happy that u guys even have CARS. at effin 15 too..

on a side note, LOL kompressor


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 25, 2009)

I hate you


----------



## Reaper (Apr 25, 2009)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> honestly ask for a crappier car there's like a 95% chance you will wreck your first car atleast a little bit


More like 99%. Unless your family is so damn filthy rich they want to give me a few thousand bucks for free


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 25, 2009)

On the one hand, 
yeah, you're gonna look like a jerk.

On the other hand, 
girls your age love themselves a good jerk.







 Let us know how roomy the back seat is.


Drive safe.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Listen to Vulpes!  Driving a merc at that age means lots of pussy, that's all that counts!


----------



## Sharpz (Apr 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Listen to Vulpes!  Driving a merc at that age means lots of pussy, that's all that counts!




QFT!


----------



## CorruptJon (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty much asking to get keyed / slashed. Other than that you'll be fine.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 25, 2009)

ill trade you ours if you like..


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 25, 2009)

It ain't no Ferrari or Lamborghini, so you'll be fine.


----------



## mcsdoode (Apr 25, 2009)

Let's race your Kompressor against my Sr20DET s14. Then we'll know...


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 25, 2009)

as its already been said, pussy is going to be flying at you...so fuck the other hating virgin kids with thier fords....


----------



## Man18 (Apr 25, 2009)

k4sHmuNn1 said:
			
		

> I just got my temps after a vigorous studying of the DMV handbook. My parents bought me my first car and i didn't even ask them too. The car they bought me is a lime green Mercedes Kompressor. Junior year in high school is when ill get my license and start driving it to school. My real question is that does it make me seem like a jerk to have a Mercedes sports car in the midst of all the fords and dodge's that other kids have? I mean I know that Mercedes is a "rich mans" car but im not the type who would show it off. I just want to know the opinions of other people because I really don't want to seem like a jerk.


If you are a 15 with a merc(uke?) then mo0re power to you but this should  be in the EOF not in the General.


----------



## Ruud91 (Apr 26, 2009)

On your 15th?? You lucky bastard xD here in the netherlands you have to be 18 to drive a car (still 7 months for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and if you paid the mega amount of money for a license you still have to buy the car xD

So no, people will think you are some spoiled kid etc.. But who cares you ride in a mercedes, girls will love it


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Just remove the emblem and put on a different one.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just take the emblems off, replace the lamps and grill, and VOILA, you got yourselves a Chrysler!

Fuck EDGE, you ninja!


----------



## zeromac (Apr 26, 2009)

ok one, your begging to have it scratched and stolen by other kids. 2 your probably gonna get bagged by ur so called friends. cos u WILL seem like a jerk


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 26, 2009)

Or you could sell the car for $10,000, and get yourself a used Civic. You won't even feel the difference.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 26, 2009)

Most people will look down on you because, to be honest they are secretly jealous.

A few people will look down on you because your 15 in a Mercedes, enjoying the rewards of excess... in a world where children your age die for lack of access to food or medicine.

I'm going to look down on you because your going to waste your energy worrying what people may think of you, instead of realizing how lucky you are.

*Goes searching for the worlds tiniest violin.*


----------



## layzieyez (Apr 26, 2009)

I was looking at used Mercedes Benz "C" classes and they're around $20K-$25K for a certified vehicle.  Considering the status, I never looked at them before, but they're actually rather affordable and designed to last roughly 15 years.  My next car will definitely be a used Benz.  Your parents are really fucking smart.  Don't feel guilty for having some intelligent parents.  Don't let them down by being a shitty driver.


----------



## tpformbh (Apr 26, 2009)

My first car is now as old as you and i'm still driving it 4 years on

If you're having to ask the question, I think you know the answer.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 26, 2009)

15 and a mercedes, only in AMERICA


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 26, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> 15 and a mercedes, only in AMERICA


Thank you for bringing up an argument that didn't need to exist.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 26, 2009)

I've seen a 16 year old with a '08 BMW 535i, stuff like this is common where I live. I'm alright with my '99 Mazda Protege. xD


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 26, 2009)

im 15 and i  ride a bike


----------



## Hedgehogofchaos (Apr 26, 2009)

lucky you people with cars


----------



## Advi (Apr 26, 2009)

Your insurance is gonna fucking skyrocket.


----------



## Santee (Apr 26, 2009)

Well it depends if you live in a good nieghboorhood nothing will really happen but people will get jelous but there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## pitoui (Apr 26, 2009)

mcsdoode said:
			
		

> Let's race your Kompressor against my Sr20DET s14. Then we'll know...



Let's race your Sr20Det s14 against my Skyline R33 RB25DET. Then We'll know...

Anyways most people buy Mercs for their luxury not for their speed.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 26, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Your insurance is gonna fucking skyrocket.


This.

And while it may be a pussy magnet, you'd still sorta look like a jerk. Also, as said previously, you're almost sure of scratching/denting it.


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 26, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> *Most people will look down on you because, to be honest they are secretly jealous.
> 
> A few people will look down on you because your 15 in a Mercedes, enjoying the rewards of excess... in a world where children your age die for lack of access to food or medicine.*
> 
> ...


the bolded part i think is QFT

the other bit, i wouldnt agree with that. it seems like he doesnt want that car because he doesnt want to be an asshole. and any parent that buys their kid a car like that at that age is pretty much saying "here you go son!! take this car, be an asshole and show off our money!!"


----------



## mcsdoode (Apr 26, 2009)

pitoui said:
			
		

> Let's race your Sr20Det s14 against my Skyline R33 RB25DET. Then We'll know...




Skyline! (Jizzes pants) I've put about 8k into it and I'm Dynoing' about 285 HP. I wish I was lucky/rich enough to get a Skyline imported... but it's illegal to do so, save for the Chasis+motor swap method.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 26, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another quote that should be added is
that people will look down on you because you are spoiled (parents buy you anything you want without hesitation ect..., even though you didnt ask for anything, lol, they will think that way though)


----------



## zeromac (Apr 26, 2009)

my advice is to trick it out with alarms and stuff or ur screwed


----------



## golden (Apr 26, 2009)

something tells me this thread is just a show off thread like "hey i got a freaking sweet ride. [email protected]!!"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 26, 2009)

golden said:
			
		

> something tells me this thread is just a show off thread like "hey i got a freaking sweet ride. [email protected]!!"




Let him brag a little. 

Wouldn't you?


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 26, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> im 15 and i  ride a bike








check mine out, is a lamborgini sport bike 
its awesome it can go up to 3 mph (meter per hour) and it's ego friendly


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 26, 2009)

Bloody hell, a Mercedes at 15. I'm 17, need to be 18 to drive a car let alone a Mercedes. Yes, you're spoilt.

Edit: For a second there I thought that was Toni's post abpve. My god, you copy him well.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a 97 E-Class (final came back from the mechanics guy), and i take it to be a normal thing really, well having a sport as apposed to everyone else at the age of 16, well don't it personally I'd see you as spoiled xD


----------



## epicelite (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't have my own car but my parents let me barrow theirs basically any time when they are not useing them.

And I am 19.

Tell you parents to give the car to charity cus you dont deserve it!11!1



Spoiler



The epicelite charity! =D


----------



## k4sHmuNn1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats up with everyone with everyone saying ill get alot of pussy. Ive only told a few girls about the car and what i got from them was a slight smile and stare in the eyes. There was this one girl who flipped out "OMG liek really?! Your so lucky!!"


----------



## k4sHmuNn1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*Accidental Double post*


----------



## War (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm almost 18 and I still don't have a car. My parents aren't gonna get me one, and I don't have a job.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2009)

k4sHmuNn1 said:
			
		

> what i got from them was a slight smile and stare in the eyes.







Girls' signs don't get much more obvious than that, most of the time.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Apr 27, 2009)

The dude got a sweet hookup. Like we all wish we did.

Good on him.

OTH, it's character building to know the value of money and have to work at a job you hate with a bunch of tools endlessly just to pay for an ancient piece of S*** American-made car with a rag for a gas cap and primer-colored fenders. And that's not even mentioning the homeless people on the street that throw empty drink cups at it.

As Jack Nicholson said in As Good as it Gets, "Good times and noodle salad"


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 27, 2009)

i am 20 and...i don,t even have a license, WHY MY CONTRY EVRYTHING HAS TO BE SO EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Islay (Apr 27, 2009)

No because its a messed up lime green, no girl or guy should ever drive one and second i think this topic is a joke lol, you get the same post on other forums if you search lime green Mercedes Kompressor *ROFL*


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Apr 27, 2009)

Flaregon said:
			
		

> No because its a messed up lime green, no girl or guy should ever drive one and second i think this topic is a joke lol, you get the same post on other forums if you search lime green Mercedes Kompressor *ROFL*



You're right. It's on 1800carshow.com

LMAO

We got trolled.


----------



## pitoui (Apr 27, 2009)

mcsdoode said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do you want mine? LOL. Im going to sell it soon to buy an R32 GTR, now that's a car I'd jizz over.
Skylines are all over the place here in Sydney, Aus. Don't need to convert anything because we drive on the wrong side of the road, like the Japs


----------



## k4sHmuNn1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I asked the same thing on yahoo answers, I dont how it got onto Carshow forums. I dont think that makes me a troll but I call it asking the same question on 2 websites. 

EDIT:

The replies I got on Yahoo Answers are the same on Car Show forums. It probably has something to do with "Mercedes" topic I categorized my question on Yahoo Answers into.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2009)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> The dude got a sweet hookup. Like we all wish we did.
> 
> Good on him.
> 
> ...




Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 27, 2009)

k4sHmuNn1 said:
			
		

> I just got my temps after a vigorous studying of the DMV handbook. My parents bought me my first car and i didn't even ask them too. The car they bought me is a lime green Mercedes Kompressor. Junior year in high school is when ill get my license and start driving it to school. My real question is that does it make me seem like a jerk to have a Mercedes sports car in the midst of all the fords and dodge's that other kids have? I mean I know that Mercedes is a "rich mans" car but im not the type who would show it off. I just want to know the opinions of other people because I really don't want to seem like a jerk.



I'd personally politely ask for another cheap car (alongside the merc) to get to and from school with, for the reasons stated in this thread. Also explain that you're extremely gracious for the expensive car too. I'm sure they'll understand (plus, I'm sure they won't want to be phoning up the insurance company every week...)


----------



## mcsdoode (Apr 29, 2009)

pitoui said:
			
		

> mcsdoode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lucky Aussie bastards! Haha


----------



## Neko (Apr 29, 2009)

If it's the Kompressor I'm thinking off then, Drive it. It is damn smexy and does not look as "rich" as the other mercedes look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you show us a picture of it ?

€dit:
Also, my Car is a Bike. :|


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 30, 2009)

Lime green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would personally get a black Kompressor and have gold trim around the edges(If I had your kind of money) Though in my opinion... You're probably going to get f'd pretty damn soon.


----------

